# Charge entry, next step



## Snshn97923 (Nov 20, 2011)

xxxxx


----------



## cordelia (Nov 20, 2011)

I started out doing charge entry and I learned so much from that position. I did charge entry for multiple specialties, so I had the opportunity to become familiar with so many different codes. I didn't have any trouble finding a true coding position, in fact I feel that the interviewers were impressed that I had knowledge of so many different specialties. 

I would definitely stick with this position, at least until you drop the apprentice status, then keep an eye out for other opportunities.  

If you are unable to leverage your current experience into an actual coding position, maybe try to find charge entry jobs that expose to a more variety of specialties, that should help propel you into being qualified for coding positions.

Good Luck.


----------



## npricercm (Dec 3, 2011)

*Charge entry,next step*

I worked for a billing service and gained experience in a number of specialties by working insurance denials. I eventually obtained by CPC and have had good luck with remote contract coding.


----------



## Snshn97923 (Dec 8, 2011)

Xxxxx


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 30, 2011)

Ask for a sit-down meeting with your supervisor, outline your current positive job experience, let her/him know what your goals are, and ask why you've not been given more opportunity to do additional work. I'm assuming your job performance feedback has been positive so far, and it may be that there's no time/training ability to bring you up to speed on other duties. Hopefully, you'll get a straight answer, and it will be one that you can accept. Your supervisor's avoidance is one of two things....they're too busy to train you to do more (and they're comfortable with your job duties as they stand), or they don't feel you're ready for more responsibility. I suspect it's the first one. Figure out how you can dive in and help out without your supervisor having to set everything up for you. If she's overworked (and I know the feeling), she's not going to have time to sit down and supervise as you learn the new ropes. Instead, maybe you could grab some charts, do some audits, present your results, and then say, "hey, look what I did....". Or ask the person who does the other jobs you're interested in if they'd be able to cross-train you for when they're out of the office. It may be that these other employees are unwilling to give up their work, and the supervisor doesn't want to make waves......lots of politics in every office that we might not know about, but you have the inside scoop and should be able to figure it out. 

There's nothing I like better in my office than a self-starter. Maybe you need to just take the initiative.

Please don't think that you're not 'doing anything of importance'. All jobs within the revenue cycle are important, and you wouldn't want this attitude to leak out to your current manager. (or maybe she's already sensed it?) My most recent CPC-A hire started out doing data entry as a part time employee. She hung in there for two years.....because my hands were tied in terms of being able to bring her on full-time. Yesterday, I was able to do that. So sometimes it takes awhile. This is healthcare...not Hollywood.  


Hopefully, I've given you food for thought. Good luck, and please let us know how it works out.


----------



## lshouse (Jan 3, 2012)

*Snickers*

I recently passed the CPC-H exam and having difficulty finding a job - regarding the charge entry jobs that you are referring to - what is the title usually for that position?  What other entry level positions should I look for?  It seems that starting entry-level is the way to go in hopes to work into a coding position.

Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Jan 4, 2012)

*Charge entry*

A lot of  newly certified coders wish we had the opportunity you have as a charge entry level position.  I understand your frustration. Do your best job, and you will be noticed. Avoid complaining to your co-workers, someone is always close to the supervisor and she will soon find out, and all the good work you have done thus far will be overlooked when a coding position comes along.  Continue to do your best job. Keep your head up, and remember to smile. If you have to leave that job and seek employment elsewhere, you want a good reference. Smile, you may be on camera

Much luck.


----------



## Snshn97923 (Jan 5, 2012)

xxxxx


----------



## Snshn97923 (Feb 7, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snshn97923 (Dec 14, 2013)

.................................


----------



## twizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

Snshn97923 said:


> .................................



Interesting thread


----------



## Murugan Kannuthal (Dec 18, 2013)

*Looking for Medical Coding job*

Hi, 

                   I am 7 yrs experiences Medical coder with sound knowledge in E/M, Radiology and surgery with CPC certification. Currently working in India. Is there any posiablity to get the job in USA.  Please help me to find the Medical Coding job in any American country.

Thanks,
Muruga. S.K, M.Sc; CPC.
kannuthal.chennai@gmail.com


----------

